# ARTIFICIAL SURGE Uber says "just because your sitting in 8.1 surge doesn't mean you will get paid"



## Brandendman (Jan 22, 2017)

Let me first say When Uber first came out it was a great opportunity to supplement income.....BUT as they got bigger and more recognized they started to care less and less about the drivers. So as I'm sitting in traffic for 20 min outside the all-state waiting for a concert to end I am monitoring the surge area I mean bright red lit up for a 5 mile radius from Rosemont to airport thru desplaines I decide 8.1 would be high enough to turn on app. I park in MCD turn on app shows 8.1 cool immediately got a hit accept it then look and see no surge came up so I tht wired and cancelled Bing another 1 so I accept look again no surge listed so I tht maybe will come thru once ride starts..I call rider he is walking towards the MCD..Awesome for me right?!!!! WRONG even tho I am sitting in surge when I got the request and at time of pickup I was in surge Uber now tells me oh well just because it's surging for a 5 mile radius the half block out of the 5 miles wasn't surging ...I call BS then they said well the driver didn't except the surge!!!!!Are you serious I asked them what sense does that make why would you than pull me out of a surge area..Not sure if Uber has any real people working because Everytime I asked a question or asked to speak to a manager they continued to give me the exact same response over and over.. 5 different questions and responses 5 exact same replys...Just curious if this is or has happened to anybody else.. UBER is making tons of money and for them to take advantage of us drivers is BS.. It is obvious Uber has an abundance of drivers and could give a crap about me or my complaints..I think it's time to put the power back in the hands of the drivers we are the reason for existence not the dumbass customer service person who copies and pastes a pre written statement and could give a shit about us...ORGANIZE it's time for us drivers to take a stand let's stop being bullied since we are the reason they are making money... Individualy we are weak and nobodies it's time to come together and put a stop to this nonsense. Time for us to let Uber know we aren't going to allow them to still our hard earned money,not pay us for our cancelled trips forget our toll money all crap we shouldn't have to worry about..... UBER DRIVERS UNITE NO MORE BS


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Brandendman said:


> Are you serious I asked them what sense does that make why would you than pull me out of a surge area..


The only thing that matters when you get a ping is the surge multiplier. You made the rookie mistake of accepting a ping without one.

As for getting pulled out of the area. It happens because drivers outside the area are smart. They want surge too so they are ignoring non surge pings. Do yourself a favor and ignore them to. Dont be the noob who drives for base when it surges.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> The only thing that matters when you get a ping is the surge multiplier. You made the rookie mistake of accepting a ping without one.
> 
> As for getting pulled out of the area. It happens because drivers outside the area are smart. They want surge too so they are ignoring non surge pings. Do yourself a favor and ignore them to. Dont be the noob who drives for base when it surges.


Dude, are you in every thread now? I see you everywhere.


----------



## cakoo10 (Dec 30, 2016)

ok I had to email Uber tonight. I received several surge fares over the weekend but when I went to look at all my fares tonight, only ONE of them shows the surge. I specifically remember accepting several others as surges even one with 1.6X and my payout doesn't show any surge on several of those fares. what the hell


----------



## Brandendman (Jan 22, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> The only thing that matters when you get a ping is the surge multiplier. You made the rookie mistake of accepting a ping without one.
> 
> As for getting pulled out of the area. It happens because drivers outside the area are smart. They want surge too so they are ignoring non surge pings. Do yourself a favor and ignore them to. Dont be the noob who drives for base when it surges.


A mistake that will never happen again!!!!
I waited on this surge because it's 4 miles from my house figured I would start a little late when it ended...Yes I feel like a moron and feel taken advantage of..It may be a live and learn experience but still need an explanation..1. if the WHOLE area is covered with SURGE I mean miles and I'm sitting in surge how is the rider not.2. why does the rider have an option to take a straight run in a almost 10 surge area if they sent the surge shouldn't they have to wait til surge dies? It takes 10 min to get a block and they know this so why give me a ride in a surge area where I've been staged and then if I cancel I also get in trouble these are the things I want answers to but I've gotten 7 replies from 7 different people all the same exact answerers I've asked for management and nothing not even sure if there are real people working there...They said they researched the area and there was no surge SERIOUSLY I asked them to explain this to me I asked them you tell me what surge was between these times what was the range of the surge even what time concert got out of course same reply..Maybe I wouldn't feel so taken advantage of if they could just give me an answer that makes sense..I am a reasonable person and not asking for anything I haven't earned just want answers that make sense. I asked them if this happens next time and I keep canceling will they send me a warning about frequent cancelations? I just want an answer that makes sense that they can't seem to give me instead of the same message over and over


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

First off, take a deep breath and relax.

Riders have two minutes to request a ride at whatever rate they were at when they open the app.

Requests can come from outside a surge area. This often happens when drivers on the fringe of a surge area skip requests from outside. The system then moves to the next driver, who may be deeper into a surge area. 

The driver app can hang and not refresh to show the most current surge. This has been an issue since mid-week last week when the app was down for everyone. I am fairly certain that this is what happened to you. You saw surge on the driver app, but it was old information because the app was not updating. 

The key here, above all else, is that you MUST see a surge factor on the actual request. If you don't, do NOT accept the request, let it time out. 

You will not get any help from Uber on this.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

DexNex said:


> Dude, are you in every thread now? I see you everywhere.


I come here between trips 



cakoo10 said:


> I specifically remember accepting several others as surges even one with 1.6X and my payout doesn't show any surge


Screenshot your pings in the future.


----------



## Brandendman (Jan 22, 2017)

DexNex said:


> First off, take a deep breath and relax.
> 
> Riders have two minutes to request a ride at whatever rate they were at when they open the app.
> 
> ...


Lol don't I know it uber has been absolutely no help at all...The only problem is that I picked them up where I was staged. It was surging at least a mile from where I was in every direction so I'm just curious how a rider gets the option of not paying surge in an area that is bright red for miles...Just very fusturating sitting and waiting in miles of traffic aggregated why I sit at one red light 9 times to find out all that time and gas was wasted for nothing...Uber can't seem to answer the question but moving forward I will ignore 20 in a row if that's what it takes. I've never used UBER and after this I never will so not sure how it works on the rider side but this driver has learned an important from all this..UBER just like many other huge employers could give a shit about thier drivers bottom line is money for them.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Brandendman said:


> Lol don't I know it uber has been absolutely no help at all...The only problem is that I picked them up where I was staged. It was surging at least a mile from where I was in every direction so I'm just curious how a rider gets the option of not paying surge in an area that is bright red for miles...Just very fusturating sitting and waiting in miles of traffic aggregated why I sit at one red light 9 times to find out all that time and gas was wasted for nothing...Uber can't seem to answer the question but moving forward I will ignore 20 in a row if that's what it takes. I've never used UBER and after this I never will so not sure how it works on the rider side but this driver has learned an important from all this..UBER just like many other huge employers could give a shit about thier drivers bottom line is money for them.


Whenever this happens and I know it's surging and I got a non-surge pax, I cancel. I'm not gonna sit in the heard of a 3x surge and pickup a non-surge ride. Cancel and you'll get that surge ride soon enough.


----------



## Brandendman (Jan 22, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Whenever this happens and I know it's surging and I got a non-surge pax, I cancel. I'm not gonna sit in the heard of a 3x surge and pickup a non-surge ride. Cancel and you'll get that surge ride soon enough.


Why does Uber even give the option? Riders in surge zones should pay surge prices..This is so avoidable yet they would rather entice us with surge then stick it to the drivers that don't know better or don't pay attention...SO SIMPLE SURGE ZONE SURGE PRICES YOU DONT WANT TO PAY SURGE WAIT IT OUT.


----------

